# Latest UB overcharging issue



## corktim (6 Aug 2017)

Hi all

Anyone have more info on this?

Ulster Bank sets aside €39m to compensate customers hit by new overcharging crisis

http://www.independent.ie/business/...-hit-by-new-overcharging-crisis-36002347.html


----------

